# Tannoy Mallorcan ols school speakers



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,
I just aquired a pair of Tannoy Mallorcan 12" dual concentric speakers. 
the exact same speakers as here:
Pair Tannoy 12" Monitor Gold Dual Concentric Mallorcans - eBay (item 120436950024 end time Jun-28-09 18:25:07 PDT)

the condition is within 95% of the one on ebay as well.
Does anyone here have experience with these speakers? are they worth anywhere near the $1300 the ebay seller is asking for?
they unfortunately wont fit in the place i have designated for the without alot of work which i am unable to do and i may need to sell them.

any input??


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

wow, 38 views and no one familiar with these speakers?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

They are a high efficiency vintage speaker that are worth what people are willing to pay, I'd grease them up, get great pics, and go gold digging.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Check prices on AudiogoN high end audio auctions, classifieds, hifi chat


----------

